# What Performance Parts off a Sonic will work on my Cruze??



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I know the Sonic mid pipe is different from the cruze mid.....im sure the downpipe should be the same on both cars.
The intake will fit on the cruze 1.4L.
Springs should fit....
Trifecta will probably be tuned for the sonic only.....not sure if vince would update your tune (probably not, gunna be honest)


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Are you sure about the springs? I was under the impression that really only the DP is exactly the same from one to the other.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Springs fit but will lower the cruze more. You made need to swap vins it will cost.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

DP should swap no problems.

Tune is locked to the VIN and non transferable.

Springs are not the same but are close. A guy on SOF put on Cruze springs, and aside from requiring a little modification fit fine.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How much are lowering springs these days anyways?


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

New...200-300 depending on brand and where you get them...used, maybe 150-200 shipped depending on mileage and brand. US anyway.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember when I bought my pedders springs when they first came out paid nearly $400 for them !!! Prices are still up there I see..... That's not too bad though. Thanks


----------

